# Yoda ears!



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Well Halloween is just around the corner !!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

lol..so funny/cute!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

That's adorable!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Hehehehehehe so cute and funny!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Lol, he is hilarious! I never knew ears could make me laugh so much! I really like his shaved ears and short body with boots. I never thought I would like shaved ears on my dogs. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is hilarious but somehow very 'boy'! He must have some strong ear muscles to hold them out like that!!! LOL! I love it!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

MollyMuiMa said:


> That is hilarious but somehow very 'boy'! He must have some strong ear muscles to hold them out like that!!! LOL! I love it!!!!


That's what I thought! It makes him look more boyish. I think his ears are more from incorrect placement than muscles though. His ears are placed vertically rather than horizontal so it's more of a natural position for him rather than holding them that way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like the look of shaved ears, but I am just chicken to try them because if I did not like it, OMG it would take years to grow back the ear feather!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I really like the look of shaved ears, but I am just chicken to try them because if I did not like it, OMG it would take years to grow back the ear feather!


That's exactly how I felt except I don't care for the shaved ear look. I was thinking about how to make him look more boyish and I thought the German trims always make poodles look like boys to me. So I decided to try the shaved ears since that is a key characteristic of a German trim, and surprise surprise I actually like it? I was sitting there with the clippers held over his ear saying "you can do it you can do it", "its only hair it will grow back" I finally did it after like 10 mins of talking myself into it. It really does take forever to grow the feathering back. Branna almost has all her ear feathering past the tip of her ear and she was completely shaved almost a year ago, I think it was around September or October. Poor baby was shaved with a 15 all over her body and a 40 or 50 in certain areas like the ears and feet, right when it started to get super cold. and she hates to wear cloths so she was so cold all winter. Thank goodness we are in the desert where it doesn't get to cold. 
She was a completely different dog,lol I was so sick when it had to be done,months and months of growing out into a Continental and in a matter of minuets it was ruined. 
From this 







to this


----------

